# Wenn es kalt ist an der Muschi.....



## DER SCHWERE (26 März 2013)

​


----------



## fvefve (26 März 2013)

ich lach mich schlap


----------



## Hein666 (26 März 2013)

Netter Spruch, dumm nur das die Schlüpper ganz schön dünn und durchsichtig sind!


----------



## supertoudy (26 März 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn???

Danke


----------



## Punisher (26 März 2013)

geil, danke


----------



## Max100 (27 März 2013)

Trotz Werbung wird sie wohl auf ihren "Dingern" sitzen bleiben


----------



## krawutz (27 März 2013)

Noch dazu, wo jetzt sogar das Winterfell verpönt ist.


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 März 2013)

Hauptsache sie hat Wollschlüpfer im Sortiment.


----------



## Max100 (27 März 2013)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie hat Wollschlüpfer im Sortiment.



Wenn schon dann selbst gestrickte


----------

